# This Clementi sonata finale sounds so much like Scarlatti doesn't it?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Definitely has a lot of Scarlatti in it! You like?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep. Different subject matter, but otherwise close. The resemblance may have been deliberate. DS's music got to England well before Clementi did.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yep. Different subject matter, but otherwise close. The resemblance may have been deliberate. DS's music got to England well before Clementi did.


He was very influenced by Scarlatti. I am also aware of the history of Scarlatti's popularity in london, I think Clementi had access to the music before hand. Its that one repeated note rising passage that is most blatantly Scarlatti.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> He was very influenced by Scarlatti. I am also aware of the history of Scarlatti's popularity in london, I think Clementi had access to the music before hand. Its that one repeated note rising passage that is most blatantly Scarlatti.


I dunno about 'blatant' (the word suggests something improper), but the resemblance is so pervasive that it may well have been an homage of sorts to another 'wandering' Italian.


----------

